# The Official Sunglasses Thread!!



## QuePasa (Jan 11, 2006)

Hello ladies :icon_chee

I decided to start this thread because I have recently come to realize that I should really be investing my hard earned $$$ into QUALITY accessories including eyewear/sun glasses.

Does anyone have any recs for chic/stylish sunglasses that may or may not be designer?

You can also post a pic or two if you have some cool shades.


----------



## Lil_Claude (Jan 13, 2006)

Honestly, for me I don't like to spend alot of money on sunglasses for the reason being that i always break them. I either sit on them or i misplace the box they go in and they get scratched, etc. etc. so I usually always buy mine from places like kmart, grocery stores, etc. and you'd be surprised that alot of time people see my glasses and are like WOW those are super nice glasses can i see them, where did you buy them, they must be expensive, but nope i buy sunglasses no more than 20 MAX! You just really have to look.


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 14, 2006)

i cant afford designer sunglasses, so i usually just buy them from high street shops. my fave pair was actually one that came free with a magazine. unfortunalety i lost one of the screws so now i cant use them anymore. i bought a pair of miss sixty ones on sale once from tk max, thats the closest ive gone to designer sunglasses. tbh, id rather spend on vintage than designer.


----------



## Liz (Jan 14, 2006)

i don't have any sun glasses let alone designer ones. i can't bring myself to spend that much money on them. but i know people like chanels, guccis, and those popular designers


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Jan 14, 2006)

Check out www.coach.com

I like theirs!


----------



## Becka (Jan 14, 2006)

I don't think you need much $ to get a good pair of stylish glasses. I get my sunglasses now mostly from Le Chateau or other trendy clothing stores in the malls. Usually I can find them for about $20 and pretty good UV protection. At that price I figure I can get the newest latest ones every summer.


----------



## chipzahoy (Jan 14, 2006)

I get mine from Sam Moon in Dallas for $5. They're really good designer knock-offs and cost like nothing in case I break them. Also, I like my sunglasses *big* :icon_cool But not Nicole Richie big..hehe


----------



## Salope (Jan 15, 2006)

I have an odd face shape so it's hard for me to find sunglasses that look good on me. When I finally found a pair, they were expensive designer sunglasses but I scooped them up regardless. I still have them a year later and wear them all the time. I love them and want another pair. I love the over-sized rectangular frames that are in right now.


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 15, 2006)

I always think that I look ridiculous in sunglasses, I would like to find nice ones, without havign to think on the price.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 15, 2006)

I have Ralph Lauren ones, they were the only ones in the entire store that looked good on, and they block out all the rays yet I can see perfectly (everything isnt dark like in a lot of sunglasses). I know they were expensive, but my mom bought them for me, b/c I refused to buy them b/c they were expensive and she was probably tired of seeing me squint all the time. I leave them in my car though, otherwise I would lose them like I always do with sunglasses or even reading glasses. (Being in the car is the only place I need them anyway, I dont like being outside in the heat much, but you really have to have sunglasses if you live in Florida, you would prob have cataracts at age 5 without them, lol)


----------



## Saja (Jan 15, 2006)

I have prescription sunglasses. Even though I rarely wear my regular glasses, non presecription sunglasses give me headaches. I love them, and i got to pick out the lens color to go with the frame...so they are brownish copperish frames, with brown lenses. Loveeeee them


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 15, 2006)

i love my dolce gabbana (sp?) knock-offs, they were only $10! i got them at those stands in the mall that are like in the middle of the walk-ways


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi,

To get quality for less , I buy vintage. I'm bidding on a pair on ebay. I'm into large extremely dark lenses. I've gotten some really funky eye candy this way. I also shop clearance eyewear at Marshalls ,TJ MAxx.


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 15, 2006)

I never wore sunglases because I always thought everything looked weird on me. But last summer when I was waiting at an airport with nothing much to do I went to this optics and tried out every single model they had.

Finally I bought Cavalli sunglases which were really expensive but were the only ones I felt comfortable wearing.

Here's a pic of them:

http://www-assets.eyeglasses.com/dyn/frame_hires/784153637.jpg


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 15, 2006)

I have some gorgeous pink Dior ones that have 'dior' written on the side with diamante. They give really good protection, especially when I'm driving. I will post a picture of them tommorow.

They were Â£150.00, but I know they will last a few years (I have already dropped them a few times and they were fine) and this summer I want some HUGE cavalli shades. :icon_chee


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 18, 2006)

i rarely wear sunglasses, but i love the look of them on others. i just haven't found a pair that suits me. next summer, i'm gonna try to get prescription sunglasses for driving and all that.


----------



## Leony (Jan 18, 2006)

I wear sunglasses everywhere I go in daylight

My eyes kind of sensitive to the sunlight, if don't wear sunglasses when I go outside, I'd get horrible headaches after that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I can't really recommend any good shades/stylish sunglasses because I have only few sunglasses, 3Chanel and 1Gucci sunglasses. But I wear Chanel sunglasses most of the time. They are my saviour.


----------



## QuePasa (Jan 19, 2006)

Thanks for the responses ladies! I'll have to pay closer attention to what they sell at the kiosks (sp?) in the mall as well as TJ Maxx &amp; Marshalls. I really don't want to buy a pair or two just to have screws and the lenses popping out lol.


----------



## QuePasa (Jan 19, 2006)

Those look very chic! :icon_lol:


----------



## QuePasa (Jan 19, 2006)

LOL! Yeah, those are a bit big!


----------



## QuePasa (Jan 19, 2006)

I'll have to check out their outlet in my area as well - hopefully they will have a pair that suits me.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 19, 2006)

i wanna see, i wanna see!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 20, 2006)

i have 3 pairs of Versace, and 2 old pair of Fendi and Gucci which i keep in mine and hubby's cars just in case.

the second pair i have is in pewter, but i couldn't find a pic of that color.


----------



## MargeDiggity (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm a big Kaufmann's shopper, and a brand they carry that I have always liked is Fossil. They're not too expensive, around $30-$40, and have a variety of styles. My favorite ones are pinkish brown lenses. Everyone says I look like a movie star in them, hehe.


----------



## pieced (Feb 2, 2006)

I love sunglasses, and I buy atleast 2 of them every summer. HM has great ones, and they are cheap. I have these Gucci ones http://www.colored-contactlenses.com/imgs/gucci-sunglasses.jpg , that I love and have in the summer, but my eye lashes are so long and hit the glass everytime I blink, they kinda of annoy me, but I bear with it, since I like them so much...


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 2, 2006)

i have a pair of awsome huge black sunglasses i got for like $12 a few years ago. and last year i got these in white: http://fredflare.com/customer/product.php?productid=1212&amp;cat=252

there is now way sun is going to get in any of the glasses corners (and helps i like huge 60s glasses).


----------



## Leony (Feb 3, 2006)

Lol Jen, I have only one pic of me wearing the sunglasses though, but here's my sg pictures. Sorry for the hair, actually it was dark brown but it looked like red lol.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice sunglasses Leony! I have a lot of trouble finding sunglasses that fit because my face is so small. I sometimes try the kids sizes on but they are just a bit too small. I usually have to try on so many pairs that I get sick of it and that's why I avoid buying sunglasses. I don't spend money on expensive ones because I can just see my 4 year-old playing with them by an accident and something happening. The glasses I have now are Ralph Lauren but I got them at a discount store for $20. They are real Ralph Lauren glasses but since they were sold at that store it means that they were either overstock or last year's model. I only use them when I'm driving so I don't really care how they look and how trendy they are as long as they fit my face.


----------

